# cost of living in sydney



## dream871230 (Jul 8, 2017)

dear all, 

i will be moving to Sydney from here in los angeles by this October.
Including myself, my wife and 1 year old baby will be living together, my salary will be around 110K per year.

i am thinking about getting 1 bed room apartment in olympic park or rhodes area.

possible to survive???


----------



## syd10 (Apr 11, 2015)

Should be sufficient for average spending.


----------



## southafricanstooz (Aug 6, 2017)

I agree, you will be fine. See you soon.


----------



## Ramah (Apr 25, 2017)

It's doable, you just have to be smart with money if you're working with one salary.

$110k would be around $6800/month after tax.

Apartments around those areas are around $600/wk so a little more than $2400/month which would give you slightly over $4k/month for bills, groceries, expenses etc.

Best of luck!


----------

